# Ingogo



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone had much experience with Ingogo ?

When I went to their office in Adelaide I noticed that the employees were Indian which indicates to me that they're probably being underpaid.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

who? what?
when?
who?
what?
WOOO?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ingogo is a taxi dispatch app for appropriately licensed operators.


----------

